# Whale



## buzz sawyer (Mar 10, 2011)

*Whale Tail or Just a Fluke?*

Hope this is appropriate for this forum - I did start with a chainsaw.

A friend went whale watching and brought back this photo, asking if I could carve it. Well, I can't say no to a pretty face so I said I'd give it a shot. Besides, I had some time to kill waiting on parts for the IEL HM you see in the background in the third photo. 

Looked in my wood pile and found a nice walnut 4x6 with some nice figure. I butterflyed it and glued the matching ends together at an angle. Then cut out the basic tail shape. 
I glued the remaining pieces face to face for the body. I cut a slot in the body almost the thickness of the tail and filed the rest of the way to fit the tail really snug with no gaps, then went work with a rotary rasp and die grinder and a belt sander. Got it down to the shape I wanted, sanded for about three days, then sprayed a few coats of Deft. The base is a slab from a walnut root I'd been saving for a special occasion. This seemed like the time. I may try a little toning to blend the color in a couple areas better.


----------



## discounthunter (Mar 12, 2011)

man that is awesome!


----------



## lumberjackchef (Mar 12, 2011)

Superb! Rep Sent!


----------



## wampum (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice job Buzz.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks pretty darn good to me! Nice work!


----------



## climberjones (Mar 19, 2011)

absolutely beautiful!


----------

